# Front End Squeeking!!!!!



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

On the front passenger side of my se-r, their is a high pitched squeeking that seems to be loudest (it's annoying as hell!!!!) at slow speeds and in turns. How can I find the problem or what could it most likely be???


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wheel bearings


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

No way... wheel bearings squeak??? Crap.. I thought they only made vibrations. Does this squeaking mean that it would need to be replaced?


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Replace the wheel bearing, they only cost like 50 bucks, but the noise will be gone. I had this on my front right wheel too. Had the bearing replaced and then nothing, no noise.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

How are your brakes? instead of starting at the high end of the price spectrum with the bearings, check your brake pads. They have squealers on the back side of them that creates a squeak when your pads usable life is almost over. 
hopefully it is something along those lines instead of the wheel bearings.

AND BEFORE YOU ALL START SAYING I DIDN'T READ....sometimes you will get a louder noise at low speed AND at turn in with brakes AS WELL AS wheel bearings....


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> sometimes you will get a louder noise at low speed AND at turn in with brakes AS WELL AS wheel bearings....


I didn't know that... I really hope it's the brakes... I'm kinda hard on them sometimes. I'm definately a newb with brakes--at least diagnosing them. I know how to take them apart and put them back together (I have a few times for a CV boot change and then an engine swap) but I dont know how to tell if the pads are worn or not.

Also the squeaking isn't like one note... it sounds like a squeaky shopping cart wheel.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

drummer4life x said:


> Also the squeaking isn't like one note... it sounds like a squeaky shopping cart wheel.


Then it probably is wheel bearings....sorry.........................


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

drummer4life x said:


> No way... wheel bearings squeak??? Crap.. I thought they only made vibrations. Does this squeaking mean that it would need to be replaced?



yea....messed up wheel bearings can make different types of noise....but mostly its a squeeking noise and or a grinding noise


----------



## drummer4life x (Apr 25, 2004)

are they costly, can I do it myself?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they are costly from the dealership because each piece is sold individually, and u cant do it all yourself because u have to get the wheel bearings pressed into the hub at a machine shop... ur best bet is to try to find a local junk yard and pull the whole assembly yourself.


----------

